# dear:   Theoneandonly1



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

Why do you continue to come here?You are nothen to me,I'm done with you please just leave it alone.You will never be her, she is everything you wish you were.You are trash you have no affiliation  with juice,bodybuilding,you never even seen the inside of a gym(from looking at you everyone knows that).Please just move on and leave me alone there are plenty of other forums were guy's may talk to you because in real life they won'tBut your a stupid fat cunt and I know your not gonna leave because your to worried about what I'm doing.Hey I don't blame you I would stalk me 2(look at me).Anyways please kill yourself and do the world a favor!!!!! If you don't leave I'm gonna post more fat pic's of you and gonna make your life real bad.......Real bad 

p.s. I'm not playing I'm done playing.......You will meet the devil (you fat blubbed,pimple faced'smelly twat,blown out trailer park slut)


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 26, 2010)

Don't sugercoat it, tell us how you really feel.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 26, 2010)

Hmmmmm....... This has the potential to be an interesting thread.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Don't sugercoat it, tell us how you really feel.


 
I can't ThIsIsNoTtHeDEa will show up at my house tonight


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2010)

As mother of your child dude, you should at least show her some respect.

Bad form


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 26, 2010)

But Cap, shes pissing in his pool


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 26, 2010)

let the it fly


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 26, 2010)

Glad to be on the first page of this thread.


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> As mother of your child dude, you should at least show her some respect.
> 
> Bad form


 
I would if she would just go the fuck away....You and everybody else knows why she comes here........there a billion other forums why stalk me


----------



## Theoneandonybaby (Dec 26, 2010)

Daddy,are you fighting with mommy again,please don't hit her again


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

Theoneandonybaby said:


> Daddy,are you fighting with mommy again,please don't hit her again


 
lol get the fuck in your room  stfu.......were my tren!!!!!!!!!!!!!  rawwwwwwwwwww


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 26, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> As mother of your child dude, you should at least show her some respect.
> 
> Bad form



This is mucho true.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 26, 2010)

Theoneandonybaby said:


> Daddy,are you fighting with mommy again,please don't hit her again



Show us your bombs, pronto.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Show us your bombs, pronto.


 


tiger tit's


----------



## KelJu (Dec 26, 2010)

Wtf!


----------



## Theoneandonybaby (Dec 26, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Show us your bombs, pronto.



They only for daddy, daddy likes them better than mommies. Mommies hit her knees and daddy dont like that.


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 26, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Why do you continue to come here?You are nothen to me,I'm done with you please just leave it alone.You will never be her, she is everything you wish you were.You are trash you have no affiliation with juice,bodybuilding,you never even seen the inside of a gym(from looking at you everyone knows that).Please just move on and leave me alone there are plenty of other forums were guy's may talk to you because in real life they won'tBut your a stupid fat cunt and I know your not gonna leave because your to worried about what I'm doing.Hey I don't blame you I would stalk me 2(look at me).Anyways please kill yourself and do the world a favor!!!!! If you don't leave I'm gonna post more fat pic's of you and gonna make your life real bad.......Real bad
> 
> p.s. I'm not playing I'm done playing.......You will meet the devil (you fat blubbed,pimple faced'smelly twat,blown out trailer park slut)


  Wheres the pictures ??   Can i bang her next ??


----------



## Theoneandonybaby (Dec 26, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> Wheres the pictures ??   Can i bang her next ??



My mother is not a whore, please leave her alone.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

Theoneandonybaby said:


> They only for daddy, daddy likes them better than mommies. Mommies hit her knees and daddy dont like that.


 

lol know he don't, but don't worrie I found a model mommy for you


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> Wheres the pictures ?? Can i bang her next ??


 
the wateing list is kind of long but the vip is always open........tren,masteron will get you there faster


----------



## Theoneandonybaby (Dec 26, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> the wateing list is kind of long but the vip is always open........tren,masteron will get you there faster



Your a horrible man! I hate you!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Wtf!


 
WTF +1  . . this is kinda sad, even by Anything Goes standards


----------



## Theoneandonybaby (Dec 26, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> WTF +1  . . this is kinda sad, even by Anything Goes standards



help me...


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> WTF +1 . . this is kinda sad, even by Anything Goes standards


 

I love my son to death....But I have no respect for her......If she had any respect for me at all the cunt would leave me alone and live her life......I would love to see her meet some poor guy and ruin his life.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

Theoneandonybaby said:


> help me...


 

Saney lol ?????


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 26, 2010)

Haha.  He called her a, and I quote, " Stupid Fat Cunt "

I'm sorry but that's priceless. 

Hahahaaa.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 26, 2010)

Anything Goes WARNING - Do not enter this forum if you get offended easily, just about anything is allowed in here and there is very little moderation! All hate, trash talking, flame wars, adult material, etc., is allowed in here. Not Work Safe! Adults 18+ Years Old Only!


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Mr. Fantastico* 
_you came to the forums. Why? You must love the abuse.

Seriously...The plan was to sweet talk you to see you naked. You honestly believed the bullshit? How dumb are you babe?

No one told you to take your pants down and take pictures of yourself. Thats slutty, disgusting and you should be ashamed. You have a child...Go take care of it instead of sitting on a bodybuilding forum, sending nude photos of yourself. How sad is your life?

Youre a cute girl. respect yourself. trust me. You dont. 


Quote:
Originally Posted by *Theoneandonly1* 
Do you really have to go there with him? Can you not just let shit go? 

_


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

^^^^^        what a filthy whore   thanks gears  x100 sorry you had to see that


----------



## Theoneandonybaby (Dec 26, 2010)

I was physiclly abused ever since I can remember.  ontopthegame85 did drugs his whole life and actually introduced Theoneandonly1 to them. ontopthegame85 would go into these steroid fits of rage. Once he broke both my mothers jawbones and the day she were let out the hospital she ran right back to him. He would beat my mom to a pulp and then he would vent his anger on me. My dad would beat us until we were all bruised. I hated my mom for many years because she never even tried to protect me. theres more.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

^^^^^ wtf lol


----------



## Theoneandonybaby (Dec 26, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> ^^^^^ wtf lol



Why are you mocking me!?


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 26, 2010)

Okay  This thread has officially gotten out of control with personal information.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

wate untill the pic comes up lololololol Anything go's.........She fucking with the wrong person


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

She threw all my personal info out there so I'm throw her under the bus now!!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 26, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Why do you continue to come here?You are nothen to me,I'm done with you please just leave it alone.You will never be her, she is everything you wish you were.You are trash you have no affiliation  with juice,bodybuilding,you never even seen the inside of a gym(from looking at you everyone knows that).Please just move on and leave me alone there are plenty of other forums were guy's may talk to you because in real life they won'tBut your a stupid fat cunt and I know your not gonna leave because your to worried about what I'm doing.Hey I don't blame you I would stalk me 2(look at me).Anyways please kill yourself and do the world a favor!!!!! If you don't leave I'm gonna post more fat pic's of you and gonna make your life real bad.......Real bad
> 
> p.s. I'm not playing I'm done playing.......You will meet the devil (you fat blubbed,pimple faced'smelly twat,blown out trailer park slut)



I think y'all are really in a relationship with her.  This is just y'alls own special kind of four play.


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok, so I'm starting to think that this is bullshit.  I'm calling alter on Theoneandonly and the baby.  Ontopthegame85, is that you fucking with all of us?


----------



## Theoneandonybaby (Dec 26, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I love my son to death....But I have no respect for her......If she had any respect for me at all the cunt would leave me alone and live her life......I would love to see her meet some poor guy and ruin his life.



You made me into daddys little girl


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> Ok, so I'm starting to think that this is bullshit. I'm calling alter on Theoneandonly and the baby. Ontopthegame85, is that you fucking with all of us?


 

naww not that dumb I have 1 account only


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 26, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> naww not that dumb I have 1 account only


 

Too bad.  That would have been fuggin genius and funny as hell.


----------



## superted (Dec 26, 2010)

Priceless


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## min0 lee (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh my...


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

dick gears=genuis


----------



## Tesla (Dec 26, 2010)

Same ole drama..

Probably all BS like everything else around here


At least u took it outta the CT


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

gearsmcgilf said:


> i think y'all are really in a relationship with her. This is just y'alls own special kind of four play.


 
negative


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2010)

Tesla said:


> Same ole drama..
> 
> Probably all BS like everything else around here
> 
> ...


 

werd . . I find it fkg disturbing


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

well thank's to a certain somebody she scared shitless won't be around here no more if she knows whats good for her


----------



## Saney (Dec 26, 2010)

OMFG LMFAO LOLOLOLL

I laughed so fucking hard through out this entire fucking THREAD LMFAO

if you could only see me laughing.. omg, let me catch my breath... holy fuck

I think i'm willing to trade some "stuff" for Ronnie's Gears... He may find it worth it


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

what we have mr saney the cards are on the table


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> OMFG LMFAO LOLOLOLL
> 
> I laughed so fucking hard through out this entire fucking THREAD LMFAO
> 
> ...


 
whats not so funny is there is a little boy involved here . . as a father I find this whole fkg episode disturbing, your situation Saney COULD end up just as bad so I wouldnt be laughing so fkg hard.

Ronnie you need to take this shit offline, no matter what she has or has not done. I hate my Ex, but there is no way I would publicly do this to her. She is after all the mother of my children and I at least respect her for that.


----------



## Saney (Dec 26, 2010)

I think theCaptn is a fag... and deserves an official DRSE beating... 

and Ronnie, PM me


----------



## superted (Dec 26, 2010)

I am confused but entertained I think but not really sure,

Hi pranks indeed ?


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 26, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> whats not so funny is *there is a little boy involved here* . . as a father I find this whole fkg episode disturbing, your situation Saney COULD end up just as bad so I wouldnt be laughing so fkg hard.
> 
> Ronnie you need to take this shit offline, no matter what she has or has not done. I hate my Ex, but there is no way I would publicly do this to her. She is after all the mother of my children and I at least respect her for that.


 
I'm quoting this so they can read it twice.   This is maturity speaking ^^^


I hope this was just an online-not-in-front-of-the-kid thing, but that is probably wishful thinking.  You two are wasting all this energy to hate each other when you could be using it to love you son.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Saney (Dec 26, 2010)

Me and Ronnie's ex used to make love via Phone.. Super hot Bama accent.. reminded me of Adam's hot vocals and I spunked within seconds..


----------



## Tesla (Dec 26, 2010)

This is really sad........Like I said...Probably a buncha Bullshit...nonetheless..sad either way.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 26, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> werd . . I find it fkg disturbing


 I agree


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

Your all right........I been stooping down to her low level.................I'm way better then her.................I wash my hand's with her


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

thread closed


----------



## Saney (Dec 26, 2010)

Your mother was a snow blower!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 26, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> thread closed


 reopen due to


----------



## Saney (Dec 26, 2010)

I thought Ronnie was gonna PM for all the goods??

What a fucking pussy


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I thought Ronnie was gonna PM for all the goods??
> 
> What a fucking pussy


 
chris you got mail


----------



## Saney (Dec 26, 2010)

Don't use my Ghey name... fuck


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 26, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> chris you got mail


 mail


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Your all right........I been stooping down to her low level.................I'm way better then her.................I wash my hand's with her


 
the way it reads champ is that you are down at ground zero . . just sayin'


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

man if you guy's just really knew..............I love my kid to death but want nothen to do with her........she stalks me


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 26, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Your all right........I been stooping down to her low level.................I'm way better then her.................I wash my hand's with her


 


One of you has to be the adult it might as well be you.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2010)

CellarDoor said:


> One of you has to be the adult it might as well be you.


 
werd . . you have to find a way to make it work. I work full time 55hr wks but still find time to raise my 3 yr old twins.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 26, 2010)

like I'm really done we all know why she here.Pretty lame.I'm here 4 one reason knowledge....I love juice,weightlifting,lhjo.... back to my root's


----------



## superted (Dec 27, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> like I'm really done we all know why she here.Pretty lame.I'm here 4 one reason knowledge....I love juice,weightlifting,lhjo.... back to my root's



Great material for child services in here way to go champ


----------



## theoneandonlymom (Dec 27, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> like I'm really done we all know why she here.Pretty lame.I'm here 4 one reason knowledge....I love juice,weightlifting,lhjo.... back to my root's



You good for nothing free loader! How dare you treat my daughter this way! She is too good for you. 
I want you out of my basement, so take your Dustin beiber poster and doll collection and beat it.


----------



## Tesla (Dec 27, 2010)

How many "oneandonly's" are there?.....JFC!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 27, 2010)

theoneandonlymom said:


> You good for nothing free loader! How dare you treat my daughter this way! She is too good for you.
> I want you out of my basement, so take your Dustin beiber poster and doll collection and beat it.



Show bombs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tesla (Dec 27, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Show bombs!!!!!!!!


 
U wanna see a Dude's bombs


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 27, 2010)

i can't believe i missed the beginning of this jewel.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> i can't believe i missed the beginning of this jewel.


 
 now its getting funny!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 27, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> i can't believe i missed the beginning of this jewel.


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 27, 2010)

theoneandonlymom said:


> You good for nothing free loader! How dare you treat my daughter this way! She is too good for you.
> I want you out of my basement, so take your Dustin beiber poster and doll collection and beat it.


 
lmao  I'm about to piss my pants


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 27, 2010)

superted said:


> Great material for child services in here way to go champ


 
what are you talking about?What am I talking about?I don't know any of these ppl.We are just role playing right?


----------



## CellarDoor (Dec 27, 2010)

Tesla said:


> U wanna see a Dude's bombs


 

I thought everyone knew Chico was into dick.


----------



## superted (Dec 27, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> what are you talking about?What am I talking about?I don't know any of these ppl.We are just role playing right?



Right


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 27, 2010)

superted said:


> Right


 
go spam and shoot some more placebo's your decent but for the amount of gear you claim to run your a nb


----------



## superted (Dec 27, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> go spam and shoot some more placebo's your decent but for the amount of gear you claim to run your a nb



Did you just say I'm jerked ? I think your flirting with me


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2010)

superted said:


> Did you just say I'm jerked ? I think your flirting with me


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 27, 2010)

superted said:


> Did you just say I'm jerked ? I think your flirting with me


 

You wish ted!!!! I think you look shity to be honest for the amount of gear and gay log's you post up!!!!!

not your fault


----------



## superted (Dec 27, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


>



It's the hormones capt' that time of the month 



ontopthegame85 said:


> You wish ted!!!! I think you look shity to be honest for the amount of gear and gay log's you post up!!!!!
> 
> not your fault



Glad to see your following along sweetie


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2010)

superted said:


> It's the hormones capt' that time of the month
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see your following along sweetie


 
Ronnie is a stripper is a gay bar . . .  you know?


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 27, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> Ronnie is a stripper is a gay bar . . . you know?


 
yezzz sir at a few $$$$$$$$$$$$ longgggg


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 27, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> yezzz sir at a few $$$$$$$$$$$$ longgggg


 
ted always drop's by to try to touch my junk


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 27, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> yezzz sir at a few $$$$$$$$$$$$ longgggg


 
ted always drop's by to try to touch my junk


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> ted always drop's by to try to touch my junk


 
how much do you charge for that?


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 27, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> how much do you charge for that?


 

to much for teddy boy.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> to much for teddy boy.......


 
you'd be surprised, Ted is a high-rolling MFer


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 27, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> you'd be surprised, Ted is a high-rolling MFer


 

there is hope for ted


----------



## Saney (Dec 28, 2010)

I wanna see pics of this so called NotBig Stripping OR it didn't happen


----------



## sprayherup (Dec 28, 2010)

Will this thread die already...


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 28, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> ted always drop's by to try to touch my junk



Yeah Ted's kind of a gay douche. I used to think he was alright but he is all over those stupid asz axio threads making butt buddies with those retarded asz newbs.


this thread is weird btw. not really sure if this is a big joke or some seriously disfunctional family drama


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 28, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> Yeah this thread is weird btw. not really sure if this is a big joke or some seriously disfunctional family drama


 
it is both


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 28, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I wanna see pics of this so called NotBig Stripping OR it didn't happen


 

Nb get your weight& estrogen down big boy.You can't build muscle on top of fat your wasteing your time.Yea I'm a stripper I dance for women,men whoever I dance for money!!


----------



## superted (Dec 28, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> Yeah Ted's kind of a gay douche


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 28, 2010)

superted said:


>


 
I kind of like ted he remind's me of a washed up version of me 40 years later


----------



## SFW (Dec 28, 2010)

lol Ted is on the road to benching 500. 


You would think running 13 compounds at once would be enough....But no. Hes still struggling with 3 plates on each side.

Fucking whore!


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 28, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> lol Ted is on the road to benching 500.
> 
> 
> You would think running 13 compounds at once would be enough....But no. Hes still struggling with 3 plates on each side.
> ...


 
  good luck teddy


----------



## superted (Dec 28, 2010)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I kind of like ted he remind's me of a washed up version of me 40 years later



Havnt quite figured you out yet but predictably lame as always 



Mr. Fantastico said:


> lol Ted is on the road to benching 500.
> 
> 
> You would think running 13 compounds at once would be enough....But no. Hes still struggling with 3 plates on each side.
> ...



Where did all this animosity come from?

Did daddy creep in your room at night and do the nasty while mommy watched on haplessly and you've been trying so hard to over compensate ever since  sorry the gear won't make the horrors go away


----------



## SFW (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes i try to over compensate by running 13 compounds and pretending that im going to bench 500....when i know i never will. I just like people to check out my journal. And if they dont want to, ill spam it to them anyway. You Fucking old queer.


----------



## superted (Dec 28, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Yes i try to over compensate by running 13 compounds and pretending that im going to bench 500....when i know i never will. I just like people to check out my journal. And if they dont want to, ill spam it to them anyway. You Fucking old queer.



Mr. Fantastico 
              Carthaginian/Roman hybrid



 

  Mr. Fantastico    _ *loves MJ and gears.* _

   Save 


                Join Date: Dec 2009
                 Location: The Dirty South
                   Gender: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





                                       Posts: 1,272                 




























































































  Reputation: *83410188*
*Photos:* 9


 

*New reputation!* 
                                                                                Hi, you have received -415526 reputation points from Mr. Fantastico.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
Your past your peak. Give it up you old fruitcake

Regards,
Mr. Fantastico

Note: This is an automated message. 

*
Yes we heard you the first time, 

Lame and gay as usual as are your pathetic neg reps sending some pity reps your way fag boy maybe you can show them to mommy, she might be impressed no one else is

"Mommy look at all the reps ive earned at IM I'm not a nobody after all, see... Im Mr.Fantastico"


*


----------



## SFW (Dec 28, 2010)

superted said:


> Mr. Fantastico
> Carthaginian/Roman hybrid


 


Who is that vision of jerkedness?

p.s. only butt hurt faggots copy and past neg reps to show others. 

You will not win the affections of your comrades this way. Everyone already knows youre a fucking fraud.

AxioTed


----------



## SFW (Dec 28, 2010)

> _Last edited by superted; Today at 07:12 PM.. _


 
LoL @ you taking 5 minutes to re-write your whiney comebacks.

heres a concept for ya: Less gear, more food, more training.

You got it all backwards gramps!


----------



## superted (Dec 28, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Who is that vision of jerkedness?* LMFAO.... Mommy is lieing to you again*
> 
> p.s. only butt hurt faggots copy and past neg reps to show others. *NO only fagots send negative reps bro
> *
> ...



Really did hit a nerve didn't with the mommy and daddy thing huh?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Dec 28, 2010)

We need more threads full of pole smoking, unjerked, wannabe's.   Keep it coming!


----------



## Saney (Dec 28, 2010)

This is for my 40+ Year old Buddy Teddy..


There's no Protein in all those 13 different steroids your taking bro... Time for a Ham'n Cheese Sangwich


----------



## superted (Dec 28, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> This is for my 40+ Year old Buddy Teddy..
> 
> 
> There's no Protein in all those 13 different steroids your taking bro... Time for a Ham'n Cheese Sangwich



See you learn something new every day here at IM

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Theoneandonybaby (Dec 28, 2010)

Daddy?


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello My name is ted.I run d,bol 100mg ed,hgh,test 1500 mg a week,tren E&A,Slin,clenbutrol,t3,Superdrol........I enjoy anal penatration and sucking cock....You can folllow my gay log here

*Big_Gay_TED IS going for gold*


----------



## Theoneandonybaby (Dec 28, 2010)

Daddy! Why are you ignoring me?


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 28, 2010)

Theoneandonybaby said:


> Daddy! Why are you ignoring me?


 
 You think your my only kid? Get a Job


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Dec 28, 2010)

Theoneandonybaby said:


> Daddy?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 28, 2010)

I thought he was white.


----------



## TwisT (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 29, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> I thought he was white.


 
 . .the postman was a dem


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 29, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> . .the postman was a dem


 
dashikki I want my 50.00 back


----------



## Theoneandonybaby (Mar 27, 2011)

Daddy?


----------



## Imosted (Mar 27, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ontopofgame you are a horrible person!!! how can you do this to your little girl


----------



## LightBearer (Mar 27, 2011)

anyone got cliffs on this beef im new here


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 27, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> anyone got cliffs on this beef im new here



This ain't Jerry Springer son


----------

